# Want to buy Silver Saltist 30H



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Looking for a friend 

He is looking for a Silver Saltist 30H


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

I have one with a toasted drag. It needs new washers. Some scuffs as usual.

$70 shipped
$60 picked up in the nova area if your friend happens to be around here.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

JPChase said:


> I have one with a toasted drag. It needs new washers. Some scuffs as usual.
> 
> $70 shipped
> $60 picked up in the nova area if your friend happens to be around here.


No , it's actually a kid I fish with at the OBX .... Drag washers aren't a problem as long as the rest of the reel is mechanically sound, and somewhat cosmetically appealing. Check your pm box for m number so that you can forward me pictures if you don't mind


----------



## stix11 (Jan 11, 2007)

I have one in excellent condition pm me your cell and I'll send pics if interested


----------

